# قسم الأعياد الدينية



## جيانا (18 يونيو 2005)

*قسم الأعياد الدينية*

 أقترح بأن يكون قسم خاص بالاعياد الدينية(كعيد الميلاد) وأن يقوموا الاعضاء بالتحدث عن العيد وشكراااا


----------



## My Rock (13 يوليو 2005)

فكرة مش بطالة ابدبا.. افكر فيها و احتمال كبير بتنفذ

شكرا من اجل الاقتراح


----------



## فادي (15 يوليو 2005)

بصراحه اقتراح جميل ان يكون هناك قسم خاص للأعياد لأن هذا يجدد النشاط في المنتدى ..... وشـكرا

فادي


----------



## My Rock (19 يوليو 2005)

انا بدي اضيف منتديات جديدة قياريت لو بتفكروا معي شو جديد ممكن نضيف؟


----------



## فادي (22 يوليو 2005)

*محبتي لكم*

انا بدي اضيف منتديات جديدة قياريت لو بتفكروا معي شو جديد ممكن نضيف؟
______________________________________________

الى الأخ المحترم doby 

اقترح ان نجلب بعض الأعضاء من المنتديات الأخــرى الى هنا حتى يتم التفاعل 

في المنتدى فالمنتدى محتاج الى اعضاء جدد وبكثره قبل فتح 

منتديات جديده خاليه ولكن الأعضاء الذين يأتون ..

نحاول يكونون مسيحيين علشان ما تكون

 اي مشكله في المنتدى 

وخلافـات جديده


وشكرا


فادي


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2005)

كلامك عين العقل و ياريت لو تساعدني بدعوة اخوة من مواقع اخرى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## مسلم والحمدلله (7 أغسطس 2005)

لا إله الا الله


----------



## المحترف (8 أغسطس 2005)

يا جماعة المسلسمين منتشرين بكل المنتديات ديرو بالكم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
مع اني مسلم!!!!!!!!


----------



## ميمي123 (22 سبتمبر 2005)

الله يزيدهم يااااارب
الله اكبر
الله اكبر


----------



## myriam (7 أكتوبر 2005)

*

اختي الحبيبة بالرب ميمي


ارغب بسماع ردك على سؤالي هذا: ماذا تستفيدي عندما تتهجمي باسلوب غريب على الديانة المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟

وذكرك لبعض المصطلحات الاسلامية ك الله واكبر ....... ???

وع فكرة الاجابة موجودة معي وما راح قلك اياها الا لحتى اسمع منك الجواب.... 


برعاية الله وامنا العذراء مريم*


----------



## Zayer (8 أكتوبر 2005)

اخت مريم ما اظن انها بترد عليش 

لان على ما اضن عضويتها موقوفة   


اما اسباب التهجم والعبارت الي مثل هذي 

فترجع الى اسباب نفسية  :d  :d


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

سلام و نعمة اختى مريم: 
هههها و الله ضحكتني هذه قال الله وأكبر قال!! يمكن يعتقدون انهم في معركة و الا حاجة!!!  
على كل, خليهم ادينا بنتسلى


----------

